# Some Issues with Wacom Tablet (X230)



## DHermit (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi,

I recently installed FreeBSD on my X230 tablet and nearly everything works perfectly. But I have two issues with the Wacom things:


The touch screen behaves strangly: At about every second touch the pointer moves only half the way from it's current to it's new position and it is interpreted like a drag with the mouse button down (text gets selected etc.). Also when this happens my normal first mouse button stops working until I touched the screen several times. The pen part works perfectly. I tried several different values for the pressure curve and several other parameters, but nothing helped.
After suspending and resuming, both the pen and touch stop working. I unload and load USB modules and restart webcamd and moused, but that doesn't help.
What can I try to change? Or what logs etc. are worth looking at?

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## DHermit (Jul 9, 2017)

I noticed, that USB in general doesn't work after resume, so I'll have to look after that, but the first one is more important as this makes the touchscreen unusable in the current state.


----------

